# Internship at the Alley.



## gafflover87 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey Im graduating with my BFA soon and looking for advice from anyone who has had an Intership at the Alley. So if you have any pointers or have experience with other Internships that'd be great. Im looking for a good lighting Internship and I know the Alleys lighting and sound internship is supposed to be good.

Also does anyone know anything about the local 51 in Houston. I havent had much luck finding information on joining up. I went to the main IATSE website and couldnt find anything. 


Thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 24, 2010)

I.A.T.S.E. 51 Houston, Texas - Home


----------

